# costs and risks of IVF - Women's Hour



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007qlvb/episodes/2012
Click on 30th April

Women's Hour from 30th April has a discussion - with Robert Winston - about IVF. They talk about whether IVF babies are at greater risk of illness in later life, then about the commercialisation of IVF (Robert Winston says that the true cost of an IVF cycle is around 2000 pounds).

/links


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Someone was telling me about this. Love Robert Winstone. 


Thanks for sharing.


x


----------

